# Hhhheeeellllpppp



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

i am new and need to know how to fish for the fish around here. please help


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

well first you kind of have to decide what you want to fish for and where. pier or surf? then do you want flounder, panfish (spots, croakers, whiting), blues/spanish, or the big boys at the end of the pier. all of them have a special way of doing things, and then there's also striper fishing from the piers, which i don't know much about, and there's also the big drum fishing on the piers at the outer banks. surf fishing do you want to throw metal or soak bait and what do you want to fish for, drum, stripers, cobia, flounder, or panfish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Don't forget about the kings too,Bluerunner.. 
Also tarpon,and big blacktips.. And a couple more panfish would be specks and pompano.. 
There is a lot to learn about pier and surf fishing on the obx as well as north and south of it.. I have been doing it for about 30yr now,and am *still learning!*  
If you will "narrow it down" a bit,they'll be plenty of help coming for ya,promise..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fishendude15 

You are in a great area to do some fishin.

I would reccomend a good 8 1/2 to 9 foot rod to start with Depending on how good you are casting conventionals,I would reccomend a good spinning reel.Depending on how you will be fishing for is on the lure weight.The higher rated the rod can cast(lure)the more lead or metal you can cast.The lower the rating,you are tossing artificals(which I primarily do in the spring to the fall)I don't start bottom fishing until the late fall towards the winter.

I would recommend the following brands to start off with:
Tica,Dawai SL-X,Fenwick(a lil on the high end).

As for the reel,I would go with the Daiwa Samuri(4500),Regal-X 4500,or the Shimano Spheros(5500).You want a reel that can withstand the conditions and has a smooth drag.The following reels,I have owned and they have stood up.

I would also reccomend checking Digitaldagger.com.


Once you determined what you will be planning on doing surf fishin pier fishin,bottom fishin or casting lures with lite tackle,PM and I can show you some honey holes.Just bring yer gear and I will take care of the rest.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

dd thats what i meant by big boys at the end of the pier, covers all the bases, kings, cobia, tarpon, jacks, sharks, etc.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Opps,not meanin to step on your toes there BR..*  
Just pointing out the fact that the oportunities are *almost endles...* 
Looks as though NS4D has covered most of the bases on tackle for ya,but you do need to get more specific on what you want to catch,blues,spainish,spot,croaker,cobia,kings,trout?As you can see,with more info from ya we can get down to "business"..


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

*more specific*

ok how do i fish for black tips, tarpon, and cobia. Are they pier or surf kind of fish.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sharks and cobia can be had both pier an surf. Tarpon... I don't know about. Cobia usally end of May first two weeks of June are prime for Hatteras Island. Heaver with 8oz of weight, 8/0 or bigger hook an a chunk of fresh bait or eel.Distance is important sometimes an others not. I caught one from th beach so he was perty close.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

tarpon are probably more likely on the southern end of the coast, but they can be had on the obx too. most of the ones i have heard of being caught were by people king rigging off the end. Here is some good starter info King Rigging . 

For your fighting rod you'll probably need a reel capable of holding 350+ yds of about 20-30 lb test. you can get by with less but you run the risk of getting spooled, especially with a tarpon, large king, or large shark. I use a Penn 113HLW Senator with a 7' Ugly Stik rod rated for 20-40 lb test line. For the anchor rod you want a tall surf stick capable of throwing an anchor as far as you can. anchor is a 5+oz piece of lead with wire prongs.

for the rig I use sevenstrand wire and crimps, but many people use single strand and haywire twists. 

I don't know if I can get this but i'll try to diagram it. 
o (swivel or loop)
/ \
/ \
/ \
/ \
j \j
\
\
j

j is a #4 or #6 4x strong treble hook crimped to the wire. the whole thing is made with one piece of sevenstrad about 3' long. You want the two upper hooks to be about even, and teh stiger to be about 4in below. attach another plain 6' piece to the top and connect that to your running line with a coastlock snap. hook your bait with the two upper hooks, the single one in the back right behind the head, and the upper of the two in the back in front of the tail, exact placement depends on the bait size. 

the slider i use i described in this thread 

i'm sure there are other ways of making the rigs but i like this one cuz its quick, easy on the fingers(no haywire twists) and the bait always is level in the water.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

that didn't turn out too well, i'll see if i can draw it in pain and post it.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

kind of crude but lets see how this works.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bluerunner covered the king rigging.. Nice job.. I used to do it with single stran wire,coffee colored.. I'd have a top hook,mustad or eagle claw(single hook)that I would place in the fishes back and have a treble dangling down by his belly.. That was "back in the day" though,1979 was my last yr kingin from the planks. 
Yes,you can catch blacktips,drum,cobes,and other big fish from the beach.. Look for areas on the beach with a breaking bar at low tide.. With a nice deep trough next to the beach. A "break in the bar"(opening where there are no beakers) can be a "BONANZA"! Also and "outsuck" doesn't hurt either,(where current is going out from the beach,you can see a line of water that is purpendicular to the beach) fish near these spots. I call these areas edges. Many big fish like to "patrol" them for crabs and other baitfish around them,ESPECIALLY COBES.. 
Most of these folks have already replied with tackle and such. I'll let you know what I use.. A simple Diawa,Abu,or Penn with adiquit line capasity(over 300yrds)and a rod that is capable of chuking a heavy bait. Sometimes the current is strong and you may even have to go to 10oz. I use 100 lb mono for the leader with a good 9/0 hook or bigger.. Also use 50 or 60 shock line attached to my running line. I use a swivel for the fish finder that I attach my sinker to which will slide up the line when the fish hits. Running line 20lb test,50lb shocker attached to running line which has snap swivel and sinker slid onto it,then a length of leader 100lb with a swivel attached to shocker and a hook at the end. That's the best job I can do of explaining without "hands on"..   This rig will work for about anything you want to catch on the beach from stripers up to big cobes.. It will work for Sharks as well,but you can get cut off or get the reel "dumped" if its a biggun.. 
In the summer fish the daytime for cobes with a big bait,bluefish head,bunker head,or nice sized body section.. When fishing for these critters from the beach you don't always have to slinger out 100yds plus! Most of these fish parallell the bars(edges again)so just throw to the inside edge of the bar.. Do the same at night,and the big sharks could give you some action,as well as a possible cobe.
Remember,when in Rome do as the Romans watch,and learn from others.. Most of all if you are a newbee,ask questions..


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

*great*

thank you all so much. As the season sttarts to pick up can i get some more info?


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

the only stupid question is one thats not asked.......
post what ya wanna know . someone will answer it for ya
tightlines


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: great*



Fishendude15 said:


> *thank you all so much. As the season sttarts to pick up can i get some more info? *


 As the season "picks up" there will be less "downtime" for all of us,especially us FHB'S,cause we be lookin for fish..  But usually check boards in morning and night. I've only been on this board a little more than a yr now,but from what I have seen,folks on here are always eager to help.. Just make sure (at least for me)ya "spell out" the question for me,I'm a little sloooow at times..


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

thats just old age or alzhiemers kenny..........     its ok we'll point ya toward the water


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Topsailbum said:


> *thats just old age or alzhiemers kenny..........     its ok we'll point ya toward the water *


 Just keep on livin,it comes quicker than ya think....  Thanks for the help though...


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

bump


----------

